
Gorillaz break YouTube's virtual reality video record with 'Saturnz Barz' - BaptisteGreve
http://mixmag.net/read/gorillaz-break-youtubes-virtual-reality-video-record-with-saturnz-barz-news
======
iwintermute
And the funny thing is that there's no app in Steam Right now to watch 360
videos from youtube on Vive. Google, you have great Tilt Brush. And no
Youtube.

~~~
hbosch
Can't you watch YouTube 360 videos in the round with virtual desktop software?
Something like BigScreen, I think, should work (haven't used a Vive in a
couple months).

Edit: cursory googling suggests the BigScreen devs, as one data point,
intentionally don't support 360 videos. Personally I agree that's the right
call (360 videos are not good experiences IMO), but seems to be an odd
omission for their software. Still, I'd be surprised if YouTube 360 is totally
inaccessible.

~~~
iwintermute
it's kinda accessible via other players when you download clip. But
downloading clips is per se not good. 360 is quite good then - I don't have
any issues, especially, if it's at least 4K

